# NGD: Custom Mayones Regius 8



## PeteyG (Sep 28, 2011)

So I posted the progress pics of this in another thread here, but since the arrival day is here I figured I would post my first NGD thread since I got the RGA8!

I don't ACTUALLY have the guitar yet, as it got delivered to the brewery where my flatmate and bassist works (we get missed deliveries at this flat quite regularly) but I gave him permission to open her up and take some iPhone pictures. Once he is home and I have had enough time fawning over it I will upload some nice, better quality pictures and perhaps some video also.

Here are all of the photos from the beginning.















And then the photos Leo emailed me from his work just this past 30 minutes.










As I said, better photos and perhaps some video to come later.

Edit: Better photos!


----------



## motomoto (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## PeteyG (Sep 28, 2011)

Also, Leo got his new Jabba PBH Bass today too, here's an iPhone photo of that.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 28, 2011)

I am most interested in seeing this one in action. Also, beautiful looks!


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Sep 28, 2011)

8 STRING!? BASS?! BREWERY?!?!?!?!

take me with you plz


----------



## celticelk (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow! I'm not a fan of figured maple tops, but that green is *beautiful*. Congrats!


----------



## IB-studjent- (Sep 28, 2011)

Saw this on FB and damn is that sexy, HNGD


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 28, 2011)

So gorgeous bro. Glad to see it finally finished, congrats.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 28, 2011)

Q: how British is it to have shit delivered to the pub?
A: very.


----------



## loktide (Sep 28, 2011)

grats


----------



## teqnick (Sep 28, 2011)

Congratulations, man. That thing is stunning!


----------



## zack6 (Sep 28, 2011)

oh god another regius


----------



## IB-studjent- (Sep 28, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> Q: how British is it to have shit delivered to the pub?
> A: very.


----------



## Beardyman (Sep 28, 2011)

That thing came out sooo good. Stoked for more pics, and hopefully a vid! Congrats


----------



## orakle (Sep 28, 2011)

must get exact same 8


----------



## s_k_mullins (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful guitar! Congrats!


----------



## Gitte (Sep 28, 2011)

just lovin that bass man!!


----------



## kruneh (Sep 28, 2011)

That green finish 
Congrats!


----------



## ROAR (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow that's beautiful.
Congrats Petey.


----------



## JPMike (Sep 28, 2011)

Holy Mother of God!!! Beautifull, I played one of these, so high end, oozing quality!!

Gratz on it! Happy NGD!!


----------



## Jarabowa (Sep 28, 2011)

celticelk said:


> Wow! I'm not a fan of figured maple tops, but that green is *beautiful*. Congrats!



Agreed! I'm incredibly indifferent towards maple tops, but HOLY FUCK that green is gorgeous! Congrats man!


----------



## PeteyG (Sep 28, 2011)

Will be getting some proper shots when I can bare to stop playing her.


----------



## Guitarholic (Sep 28, 2011)

PeteyG said:


> Will be getting some proper shots when I can bare to stop playing her.



Gratz bro!!! That thing looks gorgeous! Welcome to the club


----------



## simonXsludge (Sep 28, 2011)

Lovin' the green. Are those DiMarzios or BKPs?


----------



## ROAR (Sep 28, 2011)

Yea can we get some specs on this and it's tuning?
 please!


----------



## TimSE (Sep 28, 2011)

That colour is sex


----------



## PeteyG (Sep 28, 2011)

Sure, specs are as follows.

Mahogany Body
Flamed Maple Top
Ebony Fredboard
11 ply neck, Maple-Mahogany-Amazakoe-Wenge
Black Acrylic Binding
Neck-thru-body
Sperzel Trimlock Tuners
ABM Fixed Bridge
Entirely matte finish.

Bare Knuckle Aftermath pickups.
D'addario Strings (.010 - .052 plus a .060 & a .080) tuned to E A E A D G B E.


----------



## narad (Sep 28, 2011)

I always wanted a green guitar but no one ever seems to pull it off right. Well, until now!


----------



## marday (Sep 28, 2011)

really sexy guitar man...congrats


----------



## JaeSwift (Sep 28, 2011)

Out of curiousity, with RSF and everything, why did you opt to go for 8 instead of 7? Also, REALLY nice axe!


----------



## PeteyG (Sep 28, 2011)

JaeSwift said:


> Out of curiousity, with RSF and everything, why did you opt to go for 8 instead of 7? Also, REALLY nice axe!



There is a short section in Cipher, and the entire end section of Skye where I use the low E string.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 28, 2011)

really?
which section of Cipher though? i thought that song was all 7 string?


----------



## ROAR (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey Petey, do you like the color green?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 28, 2011)

NICE!!!

You SS.orgers make it really hard for me to decide where I want to get a custom from. I keep changing my mind. Maybe I should play the lottery and try to get one of each...


----------



## RobZero (Sep 28, 2011)

PeteyG said:


> Sure, specs are as follows.
> 
> Mahogany Body
> Flamed Maple Top
> ...


scale length? 

btw, i envy you, that guitar looks amazing. Satin finishes are so cool, they make the grain of figured wood pop out even more!


----------



## Goatchrist (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow! Just amazing! you make me jelly!


Congrats!


----------



## PeteyG (Sep 28, 2011)

MF_Kitten said:


> really?
> which section of Cipher though? i thought that song was all 7 string?



The last repeat of the chorus, where it drops an octave. It's not on the recorded version for the sake of using the same guitar for all of the rhythm parts, but live that's how it has always been played.



ROAR said:


> Hey Petey, do you like the color green?



Ah you got me 



RobZero said:


> scale length?



Sorry, 27".


----------



## MikeH (Sep 29, 2011)

zack6 said:


> oh god another regius



Get the fuck out.


----------



## Defsan (Sep 29, 2011)

Holy shit that beard is godly! Beautiful guitar too!


----------



## PeteyG (Sep 29, 2011)

Just got done recording a demo with the guitar and the other one of Leo's Jabba model basses (it was in the right tuning).

http://soundcloud.com/peteyg/mayones-regius-8-string-guitar


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 29, 2011)

Like I told you on FB, this illustrates that the examples I didn't dig were a result of unfortunate choice of combination as opposed to inherent flaws in the concept. Sounds killer, dude!


----------



## PeteyG (Sep 29, 2011)

Here's some pics that I just took!


----------



## TheSilentWater (Sep 29, 2011)

I swear I've heard that last section of the clip before... can't put my finger on where, though.
Sweet sounding guitar, anyhow. Congrats!


----------



## aWoodenShip (Sep 29, 2011)

SHIT. I love those sound clips. Epic sounding guitar man, even better color choice.


----------



## PeteyG (Sep 29, 2011)

TheSilentWater said:


> I swear I've heard that last section of the clip before... can't put my finger on where, though.
> Sweet sounding guitar, anyhow. Congrats!



Haha, yeah it's not a new idea of mine, the whole thing featured in a medley of ideas for red seas fire so we had something to jam before we had any real songs.


----------



## MaxSwagger (Sep 29, 2011)

Congrats! That top is funking beautiful.


----------



## PeteyG (Sep 30, 2011)

POW, video!


----------



## Rommel (Sep 30, 2011)

Congrats on the new guitar Pete. Thanks for the video, I was hoping you were gonna put one up.


----------



## synrgy (Sep 30, 2011)

LOVE the tune in the video.


----------



## rythmic_pulses (Sep 30, 2011)

I would love a Cheese and Mayones Sandwich right now!

Seriously I would rob a bank to get a guitar like that, I hate having no money
and having serious GAS, I like that guitar very much!


----------



## Rook (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm so close to making one of these my next purchase... There's a swamp Ash one in a shop on the continent for just over 2k&#8364;!

How's the neck compared to something like a 2228? How about the weight? You're using the exact string gauges I would too 

Did you not have any trouble getting an 80 gauge through that Sperzel?

Amazing guitars, Mayones, my Regius feels like I've had it years despite only being a week old haha.


----------



## awesomeaustin (Sep 30, 2011)

Gorgeous guitar. Im loving Mayones more and more with every guitar I see.

Congrats!


----------



## Gitte (Oct 1, 2011)

awesomeaustin said:


> Gorgeous guitar. Im loving Mayones more and more with every guitar I see.
> 
> Congrats!



^this!! congrats on that beauty!!


----------



## Rook (Oct 5, 2011)

Petey didn't post this so I will



I think that's probably the best 8 string tone I've ever heard. No exaggeration, that sounds amazing to me.


----------



## Guitarholic (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## PeteyG (Oct 12, 2011)

Hey guys, for anyone interested in some awesome pickups for 8 string guitars I am selling the Aftermath pickups from this guitar. Check out the FS thread here;

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...4194-8-string-bare-knuckle-aftermath-set.html

For a bit of info on why I am selling them, as I mention in the above thread they are awesome, just a little too hot for what I use the guitar for. I am selling these in order to buy a Rebel Yell for the bridge, and a VHII for the neck pickup.


----------



## Hot47 (Oct 15, 2011)

That Mayones is huge. I've also had a Setius 7. Great looks, great sound but the volume knobs were too loose and it had no locking tuners. I think I'm gonna order a custom Setius or Regius some time...

How is the neck compared to a RGA 8?


----------



## ThePinealGland (Oct 17, 2011)

It's kinda funny seeing Mayones blow up when you, Nolly, Misha, etc. play them finally... They've been around a long time. I remember seeing them online a few years ago and thinking they looked nice...

Pretty pricey though, and I still have this underlying feeling that they wouldn't play as well as the RG2228. I'm guessing it has a thicker neck and not very flat fretboard?


----------



## PeteyG (Oct 17, 2011)

ThePinealGland said:


> Pretty pricey though, and I still have this underlying feeling that they wouldn't play as well as the RG2228.



Well I'm not gonna put names (even though it may be obvious) because I don't want to fuck his endorsement deals, but an Ibanez endorsee who recently became the owner of a Mayones Regius 8 string told me directly that it plays better than any of his Ibanez guitars, LACS models included. I think his words were "...it blows them all out of the water."


----------



## ThePinealGland (Oct 17, 2011)

PeteyG said:


> Well I'm not gonna put names (even though it may be obvious) because I don't want to fuck his endorsement deals, but an Ibanez endorsee who recently became the owner of a Mayones Regius 8 string told me directly that it plays better than any of his Ibanez guitars, LACS models included. I think his words were "...it blows them all out of the water."



Well, I don't know who you're talking about... Tosin is the only person who comes to mind... so, if it's not him you're hinting at, then I have no clue...

Either way though, one person's opinion isn't going to persuade me without playing one. People have different tastes... some quite specific and strange... Tosin, especially, with those hollow bodies, various odd passive pickups, kinda weak distorted guitar tone, etc. He also has a ton of other guitars now from various companies....

I'm mostly just interested in the feel of the neck, fretboard, and cutaway.. The cutaway doesn't look to be deeper than normal, and I have no idea how thick or thin the neck is or how flat the fretboard is/how easy it is to get the action extremely low. I'll probably never get ahold of one though, anyways, since they're around $3000 USD....


----------

